# Can negative camber be added to a 91 SE-R



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

I was wondering if I or an alignment shop could add some negative camber to my 91 SE-R? 

Michael


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

I had a local shop put in 1 degree negative, and he thought I was a friggin' idiot, but he did it any way. They can do it, just make sure you know what you want and make sure they do it that way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

Was it an alignment shop, or just a regular garage?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mball said:


> *Was it an alignment shop, or just a regular garage? *


Read sentra.net and se-r.net, there are a million ways to add negative camber.

Mike


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

Alignment shop. His exact words, "Well... It's against my better judgement, but I'll do it however you want." I'm the only person who was ever auto-xed in my whole city (as far as I know). Honest.


----------

